# Video: How to repair a Saeco when the engine of the brew group is running too slow



## Dr944S2 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,

the video shows you how to repair a Saeco coffee maker where the engine of the brew group is running too slow or blocking:






The error found in a broken power transistor seems to be a common problem of many Saeco models. The video shows you how to detect the fault and how to replace the broken parts.

Enjoy it,

Jürgen


----------



## Ruben (Jul 22, 2019)

Jürgen, thank you soooo much!!! I was about to replace my 1300 euro Seaco Incanto Sirius, until I saw your video. The TIP33 was the problem too. Excellent video and thourough instruction how to test the faulty transistor.


----------

